# There is not always a "fix" for the difficult child...



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

My parenting experiences from child 1 to child 2 have been radically different. #1 - easy going, even keel, pretty happy, independent. #2 - lots of highs and lows, extremely variable, very much needs me around.

At first I thought I was doing something differently...but, the older she gets the more it is just seeming to be her personality. This quote from one of our articles, really summed it up.



> You know what I think though? I don't think there is anything WRONG with this girl. I don't think she can or needs to be "fixed" with an adjustment or a diet change or magical technique. I think she is just kind of &#8230;. hard.
> 
> And, I am not afraid to admit it.
> 
> I could make up excuses for my child. I could blame it on something that is beyond our control. Or I could try to control the situation in every way possible. I think that I could successfully drive myself batty doing so. I could also just admit the simple yet difficult truth of the matter: some babies, children and human beings are harder. Or more intense. Or more sensitive. Or if you are lucky, they are all three.


 See more at: http://www.mothering.com/articles/t...for-the-difficult-child/#sthash.PXHwGDTh.dpuf

Barring anything like food allergies, developmental issues, and the like - I think I agree, some people are just...harder. Not better of worse, just more challenging.

What do you think?


----------



## farmermomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Ditto.


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

I totally agree with you, except my hardest was my first so didn't have anything to compare it too! I didn't get it that it could have been less difficult until my second was born!!

I did try to 'fix' as many things as I could: colic, high need for movement and crash pad experiences, other sensory differences, different type of discipline, more structure. 

What mattered in the end was a backdrop of unconditional love. Everything has worked out fine (so far) for this high needs child!


----------



## SandiMae (Jul 7, 2005)

THANK YOU. I needed this tonight.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using Tapatalk 2


----------

